# certificat PE



## MAMIE ISA (15 Août 2022)

Bonjours ,j'éspere que vous allez bien?!?!
La mairie de ma commune me demande un certificat des parents pour pouvoir inscrire mon fils a la cantine ; avez  vous deja eu le cas? avez vous vous e=un exemple?
merci et bonne fin de journée


----------



## Tata50 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Jamais eu le cas mais votre mairie réserve peut être les places à la cantine aux enfants des parents qui travaillent. D où la demande de certificat. 
Il suffit d un écrit style :
Je soussigné mme mr ..... Certifie employer mme....... aux horaires suivants. 
Voila ce que moi je donnerai. 
Bonne journée


----------



## Lea64 (21 Août 2022)

Je n ai jamais eu le casais ouu certainement que les enfants de parents travaillant sont prioritaire a la cantine si il y a trop d enfant c est vite fait . Perso je leurs fait faire un certificat comme quoi je travail et n ai pas droit a jours d enfant malade rénuméré pour que mon conjoint puisse prendre les siens . En general je le fait faire qu as un de mes employeurs le plus gros contrat et c est suffisant


----------



## MAMIE ISA (21 Août 2022)

merci Lea64


----------

